# Warning to expats.



## cuteascande (Apr 4, 2009)

Just a warning to beware and don t take people at face value.
We have recently moved back to England from La Marina Alicante.
As we were only taking a few items of furniture and personal items we were given a card from estate agent for a van and driver. He only did light removals, Argo and Ikea runs but after looking at what we had to go said that would be fine quoted 1500 pounds with a deposit of 500 paying a 1000 on arrival in England. My husband and dog were travelling with him so thought this was reasonable. 
He arrived with a van we said was to small and guess what it was (not the van he had stated) but was told not to worry he was delivering a german shephard 17th feb so would bring the rest of the stuff then. On arrival in England i only wanted to pay 500 pounds but he got quite nasty (not the nice man from previous) and said he wanted another 800 pounds on top to bring the other stuff. In the end i paid him the 1000 pounds on the promise he would bring the stuff left behind on the 17th at no extra cost.. Well the moral of this is dont believe everything you are told as guess what he didnt turn up with our stuff, doesnt answer e.mails or phone calls. 
So please dont fall into the trap we did thinking we had a bargain and had saved a few pounds and if any one gets a card SNIP/ from La Marina tell him no thanks and goe with some one who is recommended, this man is certainly not.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

How awful, did you manage to contact him in the end?


----------



## cuteascande (Apr 4, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Have you spoken to the agent who recommended him? You should denounce him. I think we would all be pretty sure his is not legal, registered etc etc


Yes she said she didnt recommend him was just passing his card out


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

if you are getting stuff moved, it's always a good idea to ask to see a copy of the "Goods in transit" insurance. If they are a bona fide carrier they will have that.


----------



## cuteascande (Apr 4, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Mmm, don´t you just love agents!?!?!
> 
> Denounce?


Worried about doing to much as still have our stuff in Spain and own the property.
Dont know what his going to do if i cause to much trouble


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You don't say what this guy was, was he Spanish, Brit or German or?


----------



## cuteascande (Apr 4, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> you don't say what this guy was, was he spanish, brit or german or?


english


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cuteascande said:


> english


I thought as much. When people talk about coming out to Spain and getting conned into buying doubtful properties that are likely to be demolished when the law catches up - then moaning about "Spain" and the "Spanish" - I tell them that you are much more likely to be conned or ripped off by one of your own. There seems to be the mentality that you won't be screwed by one of your own that you are lulled into a false sense of security and your common-sense goes back into its box and closes the lid behind it. WRONG WRONG WRONG - the biggest crooks and conmen you are likely to find are your fellow countrymen.


----------

